# A fun video of Gunner and friend in wading pool...



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, Gunner is such a sweet boy and gentle with the little girl. I saw how he jumped over the pool when he saw he wouldn't have enough room to jump in without knocking her over.

Edit: who is the other cute doggie in your avatar?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

C's mom, all the pictures are of Gunner unless you mean a picture with a GSD who is his best friend, Paxton.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, now I am laughing really hard here because I just realized that the other dog in your avatar is a print on your sweater!!!!! ROFL. Wow, I've really got to get my eyes checked!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I wondered if you were talking about my sweatshirt... LOL


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great video ! Gunner loved having someone to swim with - such a sweetie ! Makes me want to go home and get our boys pool out ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Aww..Gunner is to cute....and sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great!!!*

I just LOVED TO WATCH THE VIDEO OF GUNNER and his little friend! 
*Isn't it wonderful how dogs make the MOST of every moment!
They are so innocent and happy!!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner had major zoomies! How cute!
I think I may get in the pool with my boys this weekend (there will be no video! LOL!) if it's as hot and humid as they say it will be! UGH!


----------

